# Lite-On cd/ dvd burner not burning

## don quixada

My IDE cd/ dvd burner finally wore out and I picked-up a new one which is SATA. I can read discs ok just not write them. I'm not sure what to add into my kernel to get this to work. Here are specs on the drive:

```
       *-cdrom

                description: DVD-RAM writer

                product: iHAS224   A

                vendor: ATAPI

                physical id: 1

                bus info: scsi@1:0.0.0

                logical name: /dev/cdrom

                logical name: /dev/cdrw

                logical name: /dev/dvd

                logical name: /dev/dvdrw

                logical name: /dev/scd0

                logical name: /dev/sr0

                version: ZL0P

                capabilities: removable audio cd-r cd-rw dvd dvd-r dvd-ram

                configuration: ansiversion=5 status=ready

              *-medium

                   physical id: 0

                   logical name: /dev/cdrom

```

The vendor is Lite-On, I'm not sure why the vendor is listed as ATAPI.

In my kernel I have the following settings:

```

<*> SCSI disk support 

<*> SCSI CDROM support 

[ ]   Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM) 

<*> SCSI generic support

```

Of course I have other SCSI settings but these seem to be the most relevant. My kernel version is 2.6.34-gentoo-r6.

Any help would be much appreciated.

dq

----------

## chiefbag

Do you have "Mpt Fusion" support compiled in the kernel?

----------

## eccerr0r

 *chiefbag wrote:*   

> Do you have "Mpt Fusion" support compiled in the kernel?

 

Odd, thought the LSI MPT Fusion was a specific LSI SCSI chipset that "fuses" SCSI, SAS, FC together to the same infrastructure and not related to SATA?

What is the error messages you're getting when trying to burn?

I have a SATA burner and it seems to use existing software just fine, but haven't tried it with cdrecord3 which makes all my burners seem to make coasters 100% of the time...

----------

## don quixada

It didn't give any error message, it just said that there was no media in the drive. But that is moot because the adding the LSI MPT Fusion driver in the kernel fixed the problem. Thanks!

dq

----------

## don quixada

Hey, do you guys know if Lightscribe is supported in Linux? This drive also has Lightscribe. Is it a kernel setting?

dq

----------

## chiefbag

There is some info here about lightscribe on the below Gentoo wiki link

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/LightScribe

----------

